# General > Application Testing >  Would anyone like to beta test a small utility?

## jumper77

I couldn't find a better place to post this so....
I would like to find a few people how wouldn't mind testing a small utility I wrote. What it does is dim the monitor and/or increase the contrast. It also can give the monitor a tint that's selected from a combo box that contains all "known" colors. Plus it can change the intensity of the selected color.

You can reply here or send a PM. Whichever you prefer.

Thanks for taking the time to read this

----------

